# Week 1 to Home- Puppy updates and what should we re-name one?



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

The puppies turned a week old on Friday and are doing great! Rudee is barely sputtering along regarding weight, but he is active. We have homes for all but 2 of the puppies, and we are keeping one. As it turns out, Ginger actually does carry for sable, but we just read the Embark results wrong. The last picture is of Nöel, we are going to change her name as soon as we are sure we are keeping her.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I like Pearl, but I would wait until she is older and starting to show a personality before deciding. Lark is nice too 😍


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Yeah, we are trying not to get attached before puppy evaluation day. I can't afford to get kennel blindness because one puppy is my favorite.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have such puppy envy. I choose lark, in keeping with the poodle ethos.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I like how Lassie comes from the registered name, but Lark is my favorite. Maybe registered name could be Still Bravely Singing


----------

